# Colt 1903



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Got a great deal on this beauty. Not into .32's, but I do love Colts. Also included a large supply of ammunition. Anyone have any experience with the 1903's ?


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

You'll find this pistol pleasant and reliable to shoot. I reload .32s, and mine has been amenable to eating about anything it's fed. Nice specimen; enjoy.
Moon


----------



## grandpa1466 (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful gun. I have my grandfather's 1903, manufactured in 1924. Despite the tiny sights vs my old eyes, it is far and away the most accurate of all my handguns.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Wish mine was a good looking as that one is, my only complaint about them is that tiny sight. Otherwise they are a fine shooting pistol.


----------



## RyanDapper (Apr 7, 2013)

I just purchased my 1919 production year Colt 1903 and have been nothing but happy with it. The pistol fires amazingly. With this ammo shortage going on the 32 acp has been one of the few ammunitions I've been able to find in stock regularly due to its lower demand, which is a nice plus for me. The only problem I have with it is the difficulty in finding spare magazines. Can't believe this gun isn't still being produced, considering how reliable it is and how easy it is to field strip and maintain. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have been enjoying mine.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Nov 17, 2012)

I inherited my Dad's 1903, made the same year he was born - 1918. I keep her clean and oiled, and when I take her to the range I remember Dad.
My wife used it for a pocket pistol here at the farm until I bought her a 38 revolver and she killed a couple diamondback rattlers with it.


----------



## bil (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine is not so pretty, but it has an honest finish for being 92 years old. I hope I look and (especially) function as well. I took the grips off and put them in a drawer, once I saw they were selling for more than I paid for the gun. Since I make grips for knives and pistols, it wasn't a problem. Don't shoot it too much since ammo is hard to come by nowadays. But I can plug along with my Gold Cup Trophy, which works exactly the same, 'cept its a lil bigger....


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

Ran into one at a pawn shop the other day. The serial number dated it to 1906. My thought was, "What idiot is going to bring a fine specimen like this to a _pawnbroker_?" _Had _ to have been from someone who didn't know from anything about pistols. Probably was their Gr-GPs or something like that. I held it, fell in love, but knew better than to even ask. Those guys aren't choirboys. Looked them up on Wiki when I got home. Had I some liquidity I might have bought it. It was a really, really outstanding example of early 20th craftmanship.


----------

